# RFT - Rectifier Technologies



## System (10 March 2014)

Rectifier Technologies Ltd (RFT) designs, manufactures and supplies electronic products known as industrial battery chargers, telecom rectifiers, DC power supplies and magnetic components such as high frequency transformers and chokes used in similar electrical power conversion equipment and instrumentation used in solar, rail and communications equipment in the commercial, industrial and defence sectors.

http://rtp.com.au


----------



## greggles (6 July 2018)

Rectifier Technologies has been stirring recently after announcing on 14 June that it has received product purchase orders from Tritium Pty Ltd totaling US$5 million for the supply of 35kW high-voltage and high-efficiency modular power supply units for DC electric vehicle charging. 

A quick look at the company's financials reveals that it has recently moved into profitability and the announcements released on 14 June, 11 May and 13 March concerning product sales indicates that that position may be strengthening.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 July 2018)

This one is called Rectify..tify...tify...


----------



## greggles (11 April 2019)

After ten months of consolidation mostly between 3c and 4c, RFT has today broken above 4c and is currently trading at its high of the day of 4.5c.

Well above average volume this month. Could have something to do with the last Half Yearly report which detailed a 140.86% increase in revenue and a 340.61% increase in net profit.


----------



## galumay (11 April 2019)

I discovered this business while looking into one of their customers, Tritium - which I cant get a piece of because its not listed. I think its run well ahead of what I would regard as a sensible valuation, but its gone on my watch list to see how it plays out.


----------



## rogue1 (12 April 2019)

These guys just invented the world’s fastest electric car charger...


----------



## rogue1 (12 April 2019)

greggles said:


> After ten months of consolidation mostly between 3c and 4c, RFT has today broken above 4c and is currently trading at its high of the day of 4.5c.
> 
> Well above average volume this month. Could have something to do with the last Half Yearly report which detailed a 140.86% increase in revenue and a 340.61% increase in net profit.
> 
> ...




Nearly bought into them on Tuesday. Wish I did, but I was put off by how tiny they are...


----------



## qldfrog (12 April 2019)

I hope they will do well, bought a few at 3.3c


----------



## rogue1 (12 April 2019)

Actually, I wasn’t quite right about that. They didn’t invent it, but they have a supply contract with the company that does, and that company has a huge contract in Europe...


----------



## WWchickendinner (21 April 2019)

Long term uptrend on the weekly


----------



## greggles (8 July 2019)

No news in the last few weeks but RFT is up 14% today to new all-time highs. It's currently trading at 5.7c but reached 6c in early trading today.

It has been having trouble getting through the 5c mark for the last few months but this move today looks far more convincing.

It is worth noting that on 19 June the company announced that their 11kW EV DC Home Charger is in pre-production and available to order. An industry first, the high-efficiency electric vehicle charger delivers up to 11kW of DC power to recharge the battery directly without the limitation of the vehicle's on-board charger.

Early sales figures can't be too far away now.


----------



## barney (8 July 2019)

greggles said:


> No news in the last few weeks but RFT is up 14% today to new all-time highs.




Wow !!   ……. Blue Sky territory ……. Brilliant … well spotted again @greggles


----------



## barney (8 July 2019)

qldfrog said:


> I hope they will do well, bought a few at 3.3c




Might be your shout "Froggy" …. well done!


----------



## HelloU (9 August 2019)

bang, i mean wang, and now they have my first red cross ............ strike 1.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 November 2020)

_copied from @aus_trader post_   #499 in https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/speculative-stock-portfolio.33280/page-25#post-1100334

EV's or Electric Vehicles, it's tagged on as something that the company provides components for at the end of the company description:








I've also mentioned this small cap pays a dividend which is rare for small cap growth stocks, so also highlighted that above as well. Most small cap stocks don't make a dime and each time they burn through existing cash they keep coming back to the market to ask for more funds to keep them alive.

EV transformation is probably a slow trend and it's not likely to replace all the fossil fuel powered vehicles overnight. But that mega trend is in motion and there are entrepreneurs like Elon Musk who heads Tesla Motors ( NASDAQ: TSLA ) who is accelerating this trend with the recently built giga-factory. So in time it's likely that the fuel guzzlers will slowly get replaced with Electric Vehicles as once upon a time Henry Ford transformed transportation from Horse and Carts into Motor Cars.

Anyway I am not interested in investing in Electric Vehicle makers, but I would like to sell picks and shovels to miners and prospectors during a Gold rush; to use a mining analogy. So I think this little company RFT fits the bill pretty well. You see, along with the rise of EV's there needs to be a rise of Charging Stations and that's where RFT comes in. It is developing and making Home Chargers for EV's and has partnerships in place to supply components to Charging Station manufacturers like Tritium (https://www.tritium.com.au), a private company that is not listed on the asx...








RFT's recent announcements also show that there is a boost to their income coming in from EV components:


----------



## aus_trader (16 November 2020)

Thanks for posting it on the stock thread @Dona Ferentes  , I should do that when a new stock is bought, as some members only read stock specific threads that they are interested in...


----------



## frugal.rock (16 November 2020)

Ticket purchased today and comfortably seated, as aposed to Frances SNCF train system....
Hopefully the train leaves the station this week.
View attachment 114718


----------



## aus_trader (16 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Ticket purchased today and comfortably seated, as aposed to Frances SNCF train system....
> Hopefully the train leaves the station this week.
> View attachment 114718



Well, looks like you've got your trade executed before the entire ASX is held up after 10.30am...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 November 2020)

Recent FY summary: 

_• The total revenues decreased by approximately 11.33% to $16.7 million compared to $18.9 million in the previous reporting period.   
• The decrease in sales during the year to 30 June 2020 was due to the impact from COVID 19 pandemic. The Government in each our operating jurisdiction has imposed restriction on movement to protect safety of general public, particularly in Malaysia, our factory has been shut down in the middle of March and was resumed to operate with a limited capacity in April and fully operating from May onwards. 
• The Company reported a profit before tax of $3.1 million compared to a profit of approximate $3.3 million in the previous reporting period despite the global economics negatively impacted by COVID 19. However, the Company was able to report a profit with supported from the Governments in each operating jurisdiction, financial institutions, key stakeholders and our own reserves. The effective plan enables us to mitigate risk exposure. 
• The Company expects sales from our legacy market and electric vehicle charging market to continue improving in the 2021 financial year. _


*Outlook *


> Despite the challenges of 2020, the Company has continued to expand its R&D capability to enable the delivery of new products to increase our market share in New Energy applications including E Mobility.
> 
> In addition to the major developments of our *Highbury DC Bi Directional Charger* and _*RT22 50KW EV Charger Module*_, we are also developing a high voltage input rectifier for the defense industry. We are now anticipating these products to be released in 2021


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 November 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Well, looks like you've got your trade executed before the entire ASX is held up after 10.30am...



with 138,900 going through today, on Chi-X and ASX, then it would be fair to say Fruge's *IS *the market


----------



## aus_trader (16 November 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Recent FY summary:
> 
> _• The total revenues decreased by approximately 11.33% to $16.7 million compared to $18.9 million in the previous reporting period.
> • The decrease in sales during the year to 30 June 2020 was due to the impact from COVID 19 pandemic. The Government in each our operating jurisdiction has imposed restriction on movement to protect safety of general public, particularly in Malaysia, our factory has been shut down in the middle of March and was resumed to operate with a limited capacity in April and fully operating from May onwards.
> ...



Great post @Dona Ferentes , my main takeaway from it is that this little company still made a profit even in the middle of the pandemic even though the revenue was down...  👏


----------



## aus_trader (16 November 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> with 138,900 going through today, on Chi-X and ASX, then it would be fair to say Fruge's *IS *the market



Yeah, Mr.Frugal Rock seems to move in and out swiftly. I haven't executed any orders today and looks like I won't be able to...


----------



## frugal.rock (18 February 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Yeah, Mr.Frugal Rock seems to move in and out swiftly. I haven't executed any orders today and looks like I won't be able to...



I'm just a country bumpkin, and as fresh as a cow pat on a pumpkin.
Good to see the market expansion and RFT attempting a wiggle on to 10 cent.
I can hear @jbocker  whistling Steppenwolf.... 
"get your motors hummin..."
"Take the world in a love embrace" 
bear hugs- squeeeeze!


----------



## aus_trader (18 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> I'm just a country bumpkin, and as fresh as a cow pat on a pumpkin.
> Good to see the market expansion and RFT attempting a wiggle on to 10 cent.
> I can hear @jbocker  whistling Steppenwolf....
> "get your motors hummin..."
> ...



With a bit of volume going through the stock lately, it looks like investors are starting to take note...


----------



## barney (18 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> I can hear @jbocker  whistling Steppenwolf....
> "get your motors hummin..."





Lol ... You are obviously a lot older than the Cat in your Avatar Rock!!

Cow pat on a pumpkin     ... Steppenwolf .....

Maybe Neil Young??  ...  Lol, back when music had soul


----------



## qldfrog (18 February 2021)

took a while and always scared that at the first sign of increased SP, we will have a capital raising, but I own and am happy at last


----------



## frugal.rock (1 March 2021)

Snap, crackle, pop  and the share price tumbles.... luck has it I jumped off @ 0.048 when support wasn't there.
Waiting for a suitable re-entry, plenty of growth potential attached to RFT, in my opinion.


----------



## qldfrog (1 March 2021)

was trying to be in for the long run, and got lucky as I left last Thursday at 4.1c and lost $70 after brokerage fees...
but overall a risky time so not sure i want to play with speculative companies now.Retreating toward cash


----------



## charlsie (26 May 2021)

my pick for the june comp. I bought 150k of them today @.034 and they closed at .037
A long term play for me as hopefully their business will expand as the years move along.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 May 2021)

charlsie said:


> long term play for me as hopefully their business will expand as the years move along.



Gee, they aren't prolific in the announcements department.  But as a viable business, I guess they don't need to pepper the bourse with spin.

Biggest issue would be keeping up with tech developments (and competition)? It's a jungle out there.



> _[Our] high-powered power supply has been enhanced since its first release to deliver improved performance. We have taken the time over the last few months to incorporate new features that satisfies the trends of the fast growing HPC networks. The exclusive supply agreement does not contain any minimum purchase/supply amounts.  _


----------



## barney (26 May 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Gee, they aren't prolific in the announcements department.
> It's a jungle out there.




There is a lot of "soy" on the Top 20 register. Reason enough for me to take a wide birth

Largest shareholder, Pudu Investments originally bought into the Company at .001 cents,

Then eventually sold most of that at .004 cents to Sichuan Yimikang Environmental Technologies (Singapore investor?)

Company paid a fully franked .001 cent div this year so Pudu have no reason to do anything for the foreseeable future

The Top 20 own 78% of the Co yet the SP has been stagnant/ranging for a long time

Hopefully they can get things moving once the Covid settles @charlsie but it just feels a bit "sticky" to me


----------



## qldfrog (27 May 2021)

My personal view..andd probably wrong so not an advice:
Infant state,i like the domain,good tech and Qld based..but
Is an electronic company, compete with China using components mostly Chinese made and asset is IP plus team brain
repeat : asset is IP,using Chinese made part ..and some Chinese investors.
Draw the conclusions...
Add nearly got burnt by a fast crash.
So hum,,


----------



## charlsie (29 June 2021)

my tip again for the July comp, I'm down a little this month and hoping that this weeks sell off was just people settling for the financial year. Though i am a little unsettled by it.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 June 2021)

charlsie said:


> my tip again for the July comp, I'm down a little this month and hoping that this weeks sell off was just people settling for the financial year. Though i am a little unsettled by it.



My thoughts on the sell off are that it's only natural after...?

They announced  down graded earnings and profit guidances, apparently due to covid related component supply/ shortages issues, and the cancellation of the dividend, will usually end up shaking the tree like this.

Hopefully for hodlers it plays ball and bounces back soon enough.
 🏈🎱

Otherwise...🔫


----------



## frugal.rock (5 September 2021)

Reading the EV thread and I thought of checking up on this one.
I'd imagine conditions haven't improved much for them as yet, and probably won't until well into next year...
At this stage, I couldn't see them paying a dividend again until 2023... will check in on them again each quarterly and see how their travelling.
Of course, they may win a major player supply contract which should put a good rocket onto the SP, in my opinion.
5 year chart.


----------



## So_Cynical (1 October 2021)

Lithium batteries need to be charged and chargers need a rectifier and this mob makes very good rectifiers.


----------



## charlsie (9 November 2021)

will there be a speeding ticket forthcoming due to rising  significantly today and no alerts?


----------



## frugal.rock (9 November 2021)

charlsie said:


> will there be a speeding ticket forthcoming due to rising  significantly today and no alerts?



Not likely. 









						PM says he won't force Australians out of their cars, as government launches its electric vehicle strategy
					

The federal government has announced its long-awaited strategy on electric cars — but it won't be setting a date for the country to go all-electric.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## frugal.rock (10 November 2021)

Errrr, I hadn't noticed the closing price yesterday, last I saw it was 0.046... my bad @charlsie

" Yes, on 9 November 2021, the Australian Government released the Future Fuels and  Vehicles Strategy which includes initiatives to encourage increased use of electric vehicles. Such initiatives include plans for the Australian Government to partner with the private sector to fund electric vehicle charging infrastructure in over 400 businesses, 50,000 households and 1,000 public charging stations.
The Company also notes a media article was published by The Motley Fool on 9 November 2021 referencing the Australian Government’s Future Fuels and Vehicles 
Strategy and RFT as an ASX share with exposure to electric vehicle charging stations."

eeek!


----------



## Sean K (9 February 2022)

Is this really warranted, for this?


----------



## frugal.rock (10 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> Is this really warranted, for this



Dunno, but I think I remember Tritium might be supplying Tesla?


----------



## frugal.rock (21 February 2022)

Just a quick chart update.
I'm looking at things through a longer yard glass these days, so a 3 year chart. Not held.


----------

